# Insured as main driver on two cars query



## warrendublin (12 Jan 2016)

Hello everyone,

OK - i have just been given a 20 year old Nissan Micra and I want to insure my son on it.

he is 18 years old
he has a full licence <1 year,
He has no Accidents, claims, convictions,
He has been a named driver <1 year and is currently a named driver on another policy

The question is - can I be insured on two cars whilst having him as a named driver on two cars

PS - boxymo will not install telematic devices (and thus will not insure) vehicles which are over 18 years old so Boxymo are out of the picture

Any suggestions about how best to approach getting insurance in this respect would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## peteb (12 Jan 2016)

You're going to have problems on all fronts.   For one, insurers will have a problem with a 20 year micra.  Not much will do this. 

Second problem is that you are telling an insurance company you are the main driver of a vehicle when you arent.  Apart from the fact its incorrect, there is nothing to be gained by having you as the main driver because they will price it on the most rateable driver, which is your son.

You have no no-claims bonus to use on this vehicle.  It will get flagged for you fronting the policy, which is exactly what you are proposing and a lot of insurers will decline as a result.  

So get on the phone and speak to brokers is your only solution because online will get you nowhere as the car is out of the acceptance criteria of most before you even get into the rest.


----------



## mathepac (12 Jan 2016)

What you are attempting to do is called "fronting" in insurance terms or working to conceal the main driver behind a more experienced one.


----------



## Leo (15 Jan 2016)

Bite the bullet and find a suitable third-party policy in your son's name. Doing anything else will have you in trouble if there is ever a claim.

On the car age, I'm finding it harder, and more expensive to get cover for for a 13 year car in perfect nick. All other details being equal, I can get cheaper quotes for a new car with similar spec worth 40k.


----------

